
Nintendo 64 Architecture – A Practical Analysis - bottle2
https://copetti.org/projects/consoles/nintendo-64/
======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22932134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22932134)
is a big thread and still on the front page, now is not the best time for a
follow-up. If you wait a week or two and then email hn@ycombinator.com, I can
send you a repost invite, which has magic powers a la
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380).

~~~
bottle2
Ok thanks!

------
kristopolous
nitpick time. The "Bomberman Hero (1998)" is not a house sound, it's an amen
break structure, also called "jungle" or "dnb". "house" is a specific "4 on
the floor" beat.

~~~
DiabloD3
More about the Amen Break:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac)

